# October 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2017)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of October 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 3, 2017)

Portovenere by Sil

Portovenere


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 15, 2017)

FC by Alessandri Jean-Louis


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 19, 2017)

William, posted by Dan Ostergren in the shallow DoF challenge:


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 19, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> No title shown, posted by Dan Ostergren in the shallow DoF challenge:


Thank you. "William" is the only title I've given this shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2017)

C'mon folks!  These shots are all great but only 3 nominations and we're 3/4 of the way through the month?  That's some seriously weak sauce.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2017)

"Northern lights in Tromsø" by Compaq
Northern lights in Tromsø


----------



## Braineack (Oct 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> C'mon folks! These shots are all great but only 3 nominations and we're 3/4 of the way through the month? That's some seriously weak sauce.



they must be avoiding all my threads!!! j/k j/k j/k


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 21, 2017)

Bullwinkle by @Low_Sky 

Bullwinkles


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 22, 2017)

@Dean_Gretsch  from Don't Make Me Drop This And Come Over There!


----------



## limr (Oct 22, 2017)

"Misty Morning Landscape with Walker and Dog" by Fred von den Berg
Misty Morning Landscape with Walker and Dog


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 24, 2017)

Bee by BrentC~~~Ladybug, dragonfly and bee


----------



## Designer (Oct 26, 2017)

British Soldiers by BrentC here: British Soldiers


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Painted Dawn
by @SquarePeg

Painted dawn


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Great Blue Heron Golden Hour
by @BrentC 
Pond life part1 - Golden hour


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Portrait Practice 
by @JonA_CT 

Portrait Practice


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 26, 2017)

Young Man by @jcdeboever 






Young Man


----------



## SubOhmGirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Bald eagle portrait by Runnah Bald Eagle Portrait


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2017)

since no one is nominating me, ill just dilute this great month of pictures:  

Cellist at the Louvre Museum






Paris Anyone?


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2017)

A few from Iceland by @anonymouscuban 

A few from Iceland


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2017)

"Pregnancy Collage" by @crimbfighter, Pregnancy Collage


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 30, 2017)

Vtec44. No title shown, in thread _Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll:_ film section


----------



## Peeb (Nov 1, 2017)

When November POTM goes up, I nominate Rare, incredible sky display near Banff


----------

